# Gloves with Palm Protection???



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am in search of a good pair of gloves that have some added protection in the palm. I recently took a good spill and a rock tore through my glove with minimal protection in the palm. It tore my palm up pretty bad. Anyway all the gloves I find are lacking in palm protection, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
I need full finger gloves aswell

Thanks


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow.. no answers yet?
I wear Specialized Radiators and they've done well with palm plants in the dirt and rocks, so far.

Another option is to go search the gloves at a hardware store... I've found some that would work great and are priced as good or better than bike gloves


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

I wear mechanics gloves with the padded palms. They are designed to provide comfort from running impact tools all day. 

They are leather, so i don't think they will tear through easily. I have a pair i cut the fingers out of so they aren't so hot in the summer.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

The mechanics gloves are about as good as I've found for protection. They're fairly comfortable, and they're perfect for trail building too.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Another place to look is a motorcycle shop that sells motocross gear. I have a pair of Fox Dirtpaw gloves that I wear for singletrack, they are pretty durable and holding up well. They're technically motocross gloves but not too heavy for MTB use.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

wsmac said:


> Wow.. no answers yet?
> I wear Specialized Radiators and they've done well with palm plants in the dirt and rocks, so far.
> 
> Another option is to go search the gloves at a hardware store... I've found some that would work great and are priced as good or better than bike gloves


Agreed- 
These may be a little more bulky but I'm sure the compromise will pay off if you fall again.


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

I wear Dakine Defenders for more aggressive rides. They have plates in the palms and knuckle guards. 

They work really well. Great ventilation, but not too much so you can rock 'em in cooler weather as well.

One of my palm plates did get a few cracks, but that was the same wreck that broke my arms... so, not a big surprise. hahaha


----------



## CheesePuff (Apr 20, 2010)

Try weightlifting gloves. They have padded palms and wrist wraps to keep your wrists supported. Most aren't full fingered, but they provide more protection than bike gloves.

Gloves & Wraps - Cross Fitness Training - Dick's Sporting Goods

I use the Harbinger with the wristwraps. They've kept my wrists from some bad sprains. You'll need to measure your hand for a good fit.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Five stunt gloves. They were sold by Cycle Gear until just recently they quit carring them. By far the best protective glove I have found that is also light weight, breathes well and maintains good dexterity. Designed to hold a handle bar grip. They have carbon fiber and a little gel pad right where you need them
Five is the brand, Stunt is the product line. They are expensive and have become pretty hard to find, but no more bruised bones in the palm of your hand.... that sh!$ hurts for weeks!

Gear Review: FIVE Stunt Gloves - ADVrider


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a pair of Race Face Ambush gloves, They had 3DO pads on knuckles and kelvar lower section on palm for slide protection. Just got them, so dont have any comments on how well they work. The kevlar is right in the part of the lower palm that would be exposed during a slide.


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

For what it's worth, here's a picture of the defenders. The knuckle protection works well. :thumbsup:


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I go over to Harbor Freight, they have a full section of gloves. Grab a pair that I like, and generally can get a season out of them before throwing away.


----------



## dukefenix (Mar 2, 2012)

I use motorcycle gloves made by Shift.
check them out. Those might help
Wish I could post pictures to show you but im a newby.
Whoever set this up has no sense of social media communication.


----------

